

CSS Only 3D Camera Animation - neoberg
http://codepen.io/neoberg/full/HyqKf

======
asfasfafwF
Despite hating the use of css for this kind of stuff, that was very well done.

------
meerita
Now that was sick use of CSS.

------
alpcan
This work is amazing! Neoberg you are the best about css-only jobs :)

------
neoberg
Thank you all :)

------
fallinghawks
Wow!

------
rssems
just wow!

